# What is your colour of your new beetle 2012?? Time to show off your preferred colour..:D



## lovebeetle (Mar 5, 2012)

:laugh:Need some help with colour...I am now currently deciding between black and white. Initially love the white...but the more I see the more I prefer black.. I always wanted a white car but black looks incredibly sharp on this lovely car! so could you all please kind enuf to show off your preferred colour and also tell everyone why you love it and the advantages? :beer:


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a White Beetle and a Black Tig. I agree the Black stands out as very exceptional when clean. Unfortunately it is the wifes car and its only clean when I do it. 

A white bug looks classy IMO, but I think they all look good! Just not the Pink one I saw listed. Thats a friggin abomination.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, I like the way Black brings out a vehicle's lines. There really is nothing more beautiful - when clean. And, therein lays the problem for me. I've had some hot-looking Black cars and the problem is, with our Winters and with all the road salt we put down, a Black car looks like heck 5 months out of the year.

Bill


----------



## lovebeetle (Mar 5, 2012)

*thanks!!*

:laugh:yea, true. black does only look GREAT when it's squeaky clean. Alrite then, I guess I just stick to white..at least when it has scratch...not that obvious to be seen.


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

I think silver is pretty nice.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mine....Reef Blue


----------



## notdos (Mar 1, 2012)

Its such a hot looking design that every color looks good on it, imho. Now if I could just close a deal on one.


----------



## lovebeetle (Mar 5, 2012)

*thanks for you pic! ^^*



MATTSBUG said:


> I think silver is pretty nice.


:laugh:look nice! ^^ Happy beetling.. hehe


----------



## lovebeetle (Mar 5, 2012)

*thanks for your pic! ^^*



plex03 said:


> Mine....Reef Blue


cool colour!!!! Look like it's prepare to go for rally or racing...:laugh:


----------



## lovebeetle (Mar 5, 2012)

*couldn't agree much!! ^^*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## lovebeetle (Mar 5, 2012)

*correction!! ^^*



lovebeetle said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


bad english..should be couldn't agree more.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)




----------



## lovebeetle (Mar 5, 2012)

*thanks for the pic! ^^*



JR Martinez said:


>


Lovely colour! RETRO!!! Love it!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*BLACK....*






:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



KNEWBUG


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Here, don't slobber on it!











---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gak0fb


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I was leaning towards white or Reef Blue, but after seeing a black Turbo at the Cleveland Auto Show I think that will be the color I get.


----------



## lovebeetle (Mar 5, 2012)

*thanks! ^^*



misterwes said:


> Here, don't slobber on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this platinum grey?


----------



## lovebeetle (Mar 5, 2012)

*yea!*



silverspeedbuggy said:


> I was leaning towards white or Reef Blue, but after seeing a black Turbo at the Cleveland Auto Show I think that will be the color I get.


thats' the situation I am facing..haha


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

That platinum grey is beautiful. The black is classy but the grey is sophisticated. It works well with the wheels and black trim.
Plus it's easier to keep clean than the black


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

lovebeetle said:


> Is this platinum grey?


Yes sir/ma'am it is!


----------



## lovebeetle (Mar 5, 2012)

*thanks!*



misterwes said:


> Yes sir/ma'am it is!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

